# Mail-order glasses



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anybody here ordered prescription glasses on the Internet? I'm trying it out, for my wife who just got a new prescription. She wasn't happy about the price of glasses and complained to a friend, who mentioned an Internet site she was happy with. The process is interesting.

You upload a full-face picture, along with the distance between the pupils. The measurement is used to scale the picture, and then you can see what any frames will look like on your face. This seems to work well. (Optional, but just takes a moment.)

You choose the frame first. They're sorted into groups (men, women, etc) and there are a lot of them at various prices. The price for the frame includes the lenses, single vision. My wife chose a blue enamel-coated wireframe with subtle geometric lenses, kind of collegey (see pic below).

Then you enter the prescription and choose add-ons. UV and anti-scratch are standard, and I added anti-reflection. There are other add-ons, some seemingly there only to boost the profit margin -- just like a real optometrist!

Anyway, $19 for the glasses, $5 for the anti-reflection coating, and a $5 delivery charge. $29 total. That's a far cry from the $300 I paid for my own glasses! We'll see about quality when the glasses get here.

But I'm curious if anybody else has tried this, and what they thought of it.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Until I had my cataracts surgically addressed a few years ago, my prescription was so strong that I really needed to used a good optician, or I'd get headaches. Since the new lenses were implanted, I only need minor correction, so I decided to give Zenni a try, and I've been completely satisfied with the products and service. After spending upwards of $1000 for glasses before, I can now get a decent pair of progressive bifocals for well under $100.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

wkasimer said:


> Until I had my cataracts surgically addressed a few years ago, my prescription was so strong that I really needed to used a good optician, or I'd get headaches. Since the new lenses were implanted, I only need minor correction, so I decided to give Zenni a try, and I've been completely satisfied with the products and service. After spending upwards of $1000 for glasses before, I can now get a decent pair of progressive bifocals for well under $100.


Thanks WK! That's who I used as well. Didn't want to mention their name since I haven't seen their product yet, but my wife's friends recommended them strongly.


----------

